# T-34 Mentor gathering, Palm Springs, March 18-20, 2011



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2011)

Another fantastic fly-in took place over the weekend at Palm Springs. The March Flying Club now has 4 airplanes to fly (previously 3) and they were more than happy to show their stuff. We had 14 T-34s for the event. The storms coming in put a crimp on Sunday flying, but we managed to get three flights in on Saturday despite some moderate turbulence (Well, what I call moderate. I didn't get any bruises anyway).







I know some of you all have seen these from Facebook, but here are some samples for you non-FB types. 

Friday arrivals





Shiny object!





Over the airport





Bada-bing! Money shot!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2011)

Great shots Eric! It looks like "Jimmy O" the SD and March boys were there.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep. The SD guys were there as well as 4 March guys, one new guy in the March group. Considering the turbulence, it went really well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2011)

Great shots! Looks like you had a good time as well.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2011)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was a shame that Sunday weather was crappy, otherwise I would have had at least one more flight. But I can't complain.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cool. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent shots as always Eric! I have a small request though. If you don't mind, could you delete the first shot of the polished T-34 cause if Terry sees it I have a feeling I will be polishing a airplane.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2011)

Funny you should mention that, Aaron. He said he usually does it himself, but he hired a guy who spent over a week to get it that shiny. He used three different compounds/polishes. It paid off, he won "Best of show", as voted on by all of the visitors.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 23, 2011)

It takes A LOT of work and elbow grease.


----------

